# Some more calls



## swift4me (Sep 24, 2011)

Although I didn't cut any ebony, mahogany or rosewood with my chainsaw, at least the goose calls are from a cherry I butchered here on the farm.















Just thought you might enjoy seeing them. It is an order for three 3-call sets for Christmas presents. A whistle, mallard call and a short reed honker call for each guy.

Also a picture of my first roe deer, just for grins. Not the biggest deer in the world, but a handsome beast nonetheless. And tasty too.





Thanks for looking,

Pete


----------



## little possum (Oct 11, 2011)

Those look great! Im not very good at calling, but I believe alot of it has to do with the calls I use. 

There are some lucky people getting those!!


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful calls. That's a great picture of the deer as well.


----------



## swift4me (Nov 7, 2011)

*Composers shouldn't think too much - it interferes with their plagiarism.*


Can you explain this?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Old Blue (Nov 7, 2011)

*Nice looking calls*

Thanks for posting the pics. I'm not a turner so I don't check in here too often, but I always like the pics of the calls and everything else you guys post. 

Does it take a long time to learn how to make a call that works well? Where would you learn something like that?

Old Blue
Over taxed and punishingly over regulated in 
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## swift4me (Nov 8, 2011)

Old Blue

Thanks for looking at them. 

It doesn't take a long time to learn to turn simple shapes like that, but if you make your own toneboards, (the part of the call that holds the reed and makes the sound), that takes a while. Lots of aspiring duck, goose and turkey calls have ended up in my kindling pile over the years. If you are not a decent or good caller, it is very hard to make your own toneboards since you won't know what is good or bad.

You can buy inserts from other callmakers, (like Echo), that are already tuned and sound very good, then turn the barrel as you like, and have a good working call. 

I got my lathe in 2004 and have been at it ever since. The lathe definitely got to me, but I've never made pens and my lathe isn't big enough for bowls bigger than 10" in diameter.

There is a book, that really spells things out, written by Greg Keats and Ed Glenn, called Turning Custom Duck and Game Calls. Of course it only gets you started, but after that, there are custom callmaking forums like CCO and THO.

Let me know if I can help.

Pete


----------



## Old Blue (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the gracious offer Pete. I can't seem to keep up with all the irons that I have in the fire as it is. I'm having trouble doing the things i've commited to as it is. But if I ever do get the time to start turning i think that some calls would be pretty high on my to do list. 

Old Blue


----------

